# Marantz SR5008



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am a little excited that I am finally stepping up my game in my home theater. I just ordered a Marantz SR5008 and I know its not the newest greatest thing out there it will be the most capable receiver I have ever owned. It will be replacing my Pioneer VSX-523 and I am expecting a good bump in SQ and depth on music and movies.

Couple of other reasons why I felt it was important to step up to a nicer receiver. I have been building a SI HT18 that I feel like the EQ on the Marantz will be far superior to that of the basic Pioneer so that sub won't be over powering aka neighbors won't kill me. Next is down the road my wife and I will be moving into a house instead of a townhouse and we want a dedicated theater. This will include adding external amps for LCR and surround so we can actually pressurize the room like in a theater(reference sound).

Thanks for reading my little rant of excitement and please let me know if I was way off basis in this purchase or moving down the right road.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Marantz. I have the Marantz SR7008 that I use as a Pre/Pro, hooked to an Emotiva XPA-5 power amp. You're definitely on the right track. Keep hanging out around here and you will be in for all kinds of money. I started with a Loss 6.1 HTIB that was $150 - now I have a system well worth $15k.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Tom, I looked hard at the SR7008 and right now I just couldn't justify the extra cost. I do have aspiration to do a $15k setup but I will be building almost all of it myself and can't be more excited about it.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

No problem. The 5008 is a great receiver and you will certainly enjoy it. The only reason to jump to the 7008 is the addition of Audyssey XT32, which is much more advanced than Audyssey MultEQ. Not sure where you purchased, but I always use Accessories4Less.com. They sell factory refurbished units at heavy discounts still warrantied. Makes the decision process very easy most times and the products are awesome.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes sir that is where I bought mine from. At $429 it was to hard to pass up.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

SR5008 showed up on my door step today, shame I have to work tonight and won't get a chance to play with it till tomorrow night.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

etroze86 said:


> SR5008 showed up on my door step today, shame I have to work tonight and won't get a chance to play with it till tomorrow night.


You'll have a great time. Here is a link to some tips on running Audyssey. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html
I'm using MultiEq XT with the Bypass R/L mode, and Dynamic EQ. I also lower the reference level offset to -10 so the bass isn't overwhelming. It's worth trying all of the different modes and seeing what sounds best to you.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome thanks for the advice, I will be doing some reading tonight before bed.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I got the SR5008 hooked up last night and WOW what a difference. I did a basic tune with Audessy and can't believe how much more dynamic everything is. There are a lot of little things that are more pronounced in movies now and music sounds fantastic as well.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok a little more information than just being blown away with how this receiver is performing.
I am using Pioneer Andrew Jones towers and center for now and my Elemental Design e10.5 for a sub driven by a Crown XLS1000, SI HT18 soon to follow. 

So the good, I found out I could run my setup without subs for music as Audyssey does a good job of setting xover points for those and showed me how good those speakers actually are for how little I paid for them. Movies are a little different as you don't get tons of information out of the speakers after 40hz.
Video right off the bat seemed like a huge improvement but it wasn't until I optimized my plasma with Disney's WOW bluray that everything just pops and looks more life like. 
The porthole, some hate that it is so small but I honestly love it as it doesn't put out any over bearing light while I am trying to watch a movie in the dark.

Now the bad(well not that bad), There is a low hum that comes from my speakers when this unit is turned up into the 60 db range, need to research the cause of this as I have and idea that my cable management might be a cause.
Audyssey is great but it sets my LCR to large format when they aren't, kinda annoying but all in all not that terrible as I can change that.
Finally my sub, love the little guy but you can tell it was made for a car setup as most music doesn't reach below 40ish hz and starts falling on its face quickly after about 30ish hz. That will be fixed with the addition of my SI HT18 and can't wait to get that put together.

Thanks guys for reading my little write up any input on this subject is much appreciated.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Little update on this receiver. The low hum I was having was actually noise induced from an old HDMI cable I was using. IDK how that happens but it did. I swapped it out and now if I hear any floor noise I have to have my ear about 2" from the speaker.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Update:
Well the amp section actually died on my AVR and had it sent out for warranty, it will be back Friday so hopefully ill be up and running with no funky noises.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the receiver back and works perfectly now, I can't hear any low level humming coming from the speakers anymore so that's awesome and United Radio out of NY has some awesome customer service. They kept me up to date with the repairs of the Marantz and when FedEx lost my power cable they supplied me one for no charge.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

One last update, finally I got to do some critical listening with all of my electronics going i.e. apple tv, xbone, crown xls 1000 and most importantly my 60" Panasonic plasma tv. I had noise coming from the plasma before the amp section died in this unit and what fixed that issue was throwing a new HDMI cable on the TV and receiver. Now with that issue completely gone switching in between electronics, listening carefully for any switching noise I can report that there is none what so ever even with volume cranked up past normal listening levels. Also with a black screen going on my xbone I was listening carefully for any floor noise and even cranked up I can't find any unless my ear is literally touching the tweeters.


----------

